# MK3: Replacing Post-Facelift bumpers with Pre-Facelift ones



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am considering treating myself to a new TTS MK3. However, I really dislike the 2019 facelift bumpers with fake air vents and would like to know if anyone has ever replaced them with the pre-facelift bumpers? Or if you know if that's going to work?

If that's not possible, an alternative to avoid the fake air vents would be to get the 45 TFSI Quattro and lose a bit of power.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

would you exchange yours with mine? :lol: 
anyway the pre-FL ones should be plug&play


----------



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> would you exchange yours with mine? :lol:
> anyway the pre-FL ones should be plug&play


:-D

Thank you for your response.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

tt2be said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > would you exchange yours with mine? :lol:
> ...


It's not a straight plug and play, but they do fit. Once you see the bumpers side by side you'll see they fit slightly differently, any good body shop will sort it though.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Look different but straight swap with the bumpers . The facelift grill however has different top brackets for the impact sensor. Replacement parts required for that but fixings the same. If you get daytona grey I have a mint set I'd swap with you !

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> Look different but straight swap with the bumpers . The facelift grill however has different top brackets for the impact sensor. Replacement parts required for that but fixings the same. If you get daytona grey I have a mint set I'd swap with you !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Actually, quite a few of the fixings are different, I know this because my bumpers are at the spray shop.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

CA57WAY said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> > Look different but straight swap with the bumpers . The facelift grill however has different top brackets for the impact sensor. Replacement parts required for that but fixings the same. If you get daytona grey I have a mint set I'd swap with you !
> ...


When I did with a mate a couple of months back the actual fitting to the car was the same on his 17 plate . The diffusers where different fixings but the bumper to wings front and back where the same . His was a s line

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > 237tonybates said:
> ...


Mines a 15 plate S-line ... the fixings aren't the same, I've had to adapt mine.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I am not keen on the fake vents but I saw a TTS Black Edition in White yesterday and it looked awesome.I think its when they are in silver they look naff.So getting the right colour could save the hassle.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

CA57WAY said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> > CA57WAY said:
> ...


Where was rhe difference? The facelift sport bumper is the pfl s line . Front or rear ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk[/quote]

Actually, quite a few of the fixings are different, I know this because my bumpers are at the spray shop.[/quote]When I did with a mate a couple of months back the actual fitting to the car was the same on his 17 plate . The diffusers where different fixings but the bumper to wings front and back where the same . His was a s line

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk[/quote]

Mines a 15 plate S-line ... the fixings aren't the same, I've had to adapt mine.[/quote]Where was rhe difference? The facelift sport bumper is the pfl s line . Front or rear ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk[/quote]

Both. When it gets back from paint I'll show you side by side ... you'll see the difference then.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

90TJM said:


> I am not keen on the fake vents but I saw a TTS Black Edition in White yesterday and it looked awesome.I think its when they are in silver they look naff.So getting the right colour could save the hassle.


I've got a plan for those face vents. 8) :wink:


----------



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for your responses guys. I went to the dealer today and - to my surprise - I have realised that my first colour choice, floret silver, is only available on the 45 TFSI 4. That's such a nonsense.

Missing my favourite colour and the fake air vents on both TTS/TTRS is making me lean towards the 45 TFSI 4 to avoid too many compromises and hassle.

Such a shame...:-(


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

tt2be said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. I went to the dealer today and - to my surprise - I have realised that my first colour choice, floret silver, is only available on the 45 TFSI 4. That's such a nonsense.
> 
> Missing my favourite colour and the fake air vents on both TTS/TTRS is making me lean towards the 45 TFSI 4 to avoid too many compromises and hassle.
> 
> Such a shame...:-(


Is that a sport model as I thought the s line had the fake vents also

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

I am in Germany and here I can spec the the 45 TFSI 4 without the exterior S pack (avoiding the fake vents) but with all other packs and options.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Each to their own I guess, I bought the current TTS as I liked the addition of the fake vents, breaks up he bumpers IMO, I previously had a 16 ref TTS and prefer the facelift :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Another vote for the new style bumpers.
Wouldn't get a 45 model.


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

So here's to 2 questions folks.

1. Have a 65 plate TT, S line, will the face-lift 2019 TT S line rear bumper fit physically OK? But just needs some tweaking with the location tabs.

2. Does the 2019+ front grill from a TT, S line fit into A Pre Face-lift TTS front bumper? Again does it physically fit but just requires tweaking to the tabs and mounts for sensors?

Thanks folks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

+ 1
the only mod I would do, is making holes around the rear vent fins



Toshiba said:


> Another vote for the new style bumpers.


----------



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

Slight turn to the original problem.

I followed up with the Audi salesman I talked to yesterday and, to try to get my hands on a new silver TT with no fake vents, a more performing alternative to the TT 45 TFSI 4 in floret silver could be a TTRS in Avus silver. That way I would get the silver colour and avoid the fake air vents at the front but still have those at the back.

So, besides budget and performance considerations which are for a separate post, the question is now: can the pre-facelift TTRS rear bumper fit the latest TTRS?


----------



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

Just had a look at the TTRS....simply out of budget. :-(


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

tt2be said:


> Slight turn to the original problem.
> 
> I followed up with the Audi salesman I talked to yesterday and, to try to get my hands on a new silver TT with no fake vents, a more performing alternative to the TT 45 TFSI 4 in floret silver could be a TTRS in Avus silver. That way I would get the silver colour and avoid the fake air vents at the front but still have those at the back.
> 
> So, besides budget and performance considerations which are for a separate post, the question is now: can the pre-facelift TTRS rear bumper fit the latest TTRS?


Had me sold at Avus.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

tt2be said:


> Just had a look at the TTRS....simply out of budget. :-(


Do you have kids?


----------



## tt2be (Apr 8, 2021)

No kids...but I do have a mortgage.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

do another mortgage for the RS... :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> do another mortgage for the RS... :lol:


I was going to say sell the kids. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kevin#34 said:


> do another mortgage for the RS... :lol:


Not worth the extra money, you're better off with an S....


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

alternatively.. :lol:



CA57WAY said:


> I was going to say sell the kids. :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> alternatively.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Holmefield said:


> So here's to 2 questions folks.
> 
> 1. Have a 65 plate TT, S line, will the face-lift 2019 TT S line rear bumper fit physically OK? But just needs some tweaking with the location tabs.
> 
> ...


1 when I did one it was a direct fit .you will need the diffuser also 
2 the brackets across the top that holds the t shape crash sensor was different however the sensors is the same .

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Holmefield said:
> 
> 
> > So here's to 2 questions folks.
> ...


Cheers bud...


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

So can someone say does the 2019+ TTS bumber fit to 2015 TTS without modification if I have all the parts of the picture?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd say its a yes 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the confirmation. Then I won’t bother disassemble the original and test fit the new one before taking it to painter.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Swapped mine with Facelift grill and bumber. I also modded those side fake vents to be “real”.


----------



## Shavvy (7 mo ago)

237tonybates said:


> 1 when I did one it was a direct fit .you will need the diffuser also
> 2 the brackets across the top that holds the t shape crash sensor was different however the sensors is the same .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Looking to put on a facelift tts front bumper onto my prefacekift 2016 Audi TT will it fit without tweaks?


----------

